# Fresh Kitchen Bartop Ideas



## fullerbuilt (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 4" load bearing wall separating the kitchen and living room. I want to take out the wall from 3 feet and up and install a header beam. Then I would like to build a 14 to 20 inch bar over that wall and run approximately 8 feet long. I'm trying to think of a creative way to support the bar ( obviously without cabinets). The bar would extend mostly on the kitchen side leaving only a few inches hanging over the living room side. I would really like to keep the bracing as obscure as possible. Any ideas?


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

A sketch would help a lot here. Sounds like you will still have a wall 3' tall on which the bar will sit. Are you then asking about how to support the overhang? :confused1:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

They make 1/4" flat bars that screw to the top of the wall and then would fasten to your top to support it.


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get the flat bars from Fastcap. I've used them and they work great. I think they call them stealth braces .


----------



## fullerbuilt (Dec 14, 2009)

You are exactly right, a three foot wall with most of the bar to one side. Thanks guys for the stealth brace idea. I will look for those!


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

Some photos of a job with the braces


----------



## fullerbuilt (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, Exactly what I was looking for. I found them on the fastcap site. Thanks again guys Thats why I love this site!


----------



## hos (Nov 5, 2011)

LConstruction said:


> Some photos of a job with the braces


Love the look of that countertop


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

So your going for an ultra contemporary look I take it...:blink: 


Corbels is what I would suggest....just have to find the write style. if you have a bandsaw you can get very creative...yet keeping the same style in mind.

personally, I am not a big fan with heavily extended overhangs with out something showing support...looks empty and .....not to secure IMO....


B,


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice link to the fastcaps! I'd just add that you better be really careful about how you anchor your top plate with the amount of torque that will be applied to it.

In the past I've used welded 90 degree 1" square steel tube braces that are bolted to the side of the studs and notched into the top plate so the only part visible on the finished project is the side of the angle actually supporting the counter top. Probably a bit more sturdy than the fastcap.

I can punch up a quick drawing if that wasn't clear


----------

